# We Got A SLEIGH!!!



## AlpineRanch (Dec 20, 2011)

New to this list but have browsed for awhile. I just love mini's. We don't breed them, actually all of ours are rescues we took in. I have been looking forever for a sleigh and finally found one. I would love to see pics of others on here with their sleighs too.	I am not sure how to attach a pic so will put a link to a video I did!


----------



## jegray21 (Dec 20, 2011)

That is awesome




I wish we had snow in Ga!


----------



## CZP1 (Dec 20, 2011)

That is so cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## susanne (Dec 20, 2011)

Now you have me wanting snow! You got me on a couple of counts...

The sleigh ride with a mini got me no matter what, but I used to play that arrangement of LeRoy Anderson's Sleigh Ride every Christmas when I played in a wind symphony. Saxophones sat directly in front of the trumpets, so I was "up close and personal" to the trumpet "whinny" at the end. I was the official judge of how close they came to the real thing...

haha, pretty sad when you get a mix of musician and horseperson humor...


----------



## AlpineRanch (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you all! I have been looking and looking and found it on craigslist! Could not afford $2000 for one from the one place I found online and then I came across this one. I have 2 more rescue mini's we have started so hoping at least one of them will be far enough along in training to use with it too.

YES...I absolutely LOVE the song too!!!! LOL! One of my favorites from childhood!


----------



## Wings (Dec 21, 2011)

That looks like so much fun!


----------



## Shari (Dec 21, 2011)

Lucky you!!!


----------



## LynnH (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm new to this site and hope to make friends and learn a lot. I am training a 4yr old gelding, Levi, for a therapeutic horse program. Horses of Hope provides riding therapy for special needs people. Levi is being trained to interact with our participant and I just got a cart for him to learn driving. Levi was donated to us by a local rescue and has been doing wonderfully for the past 6 months we have had him. My background is 30 years of (clicker) dog training and I am finding much of what I know is quite usable with horse too. Levi is amazing and so much fun to work with. Some of the kids just can't believe he is full grown



. Lynn


----------



## Jill (Dec 21, 2011)

That looks like a blast!!! I hope we get enough white stuff for H to slap the sleigh runners on my Frontier EE this winter. Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow


----------



## Reble (Dec 21, 2011)

Welcome from Ontario, Canada.

You and your family are sure going to have winter go fast for you guys.

Love what you are doing. Have fun..


----------



## AlpineRanch (Dec 21, 2011)

Our snow has melted now but we are praying for more real soon!!!



I am just amazed at the photos on this forum with so many gorgeous minis. WOW!!! The ones we have are far from show quality and all were rescues. Being we are afraid we will end up rescuing them again we decided to keep them and use them for kids. Good thing is they don't eat much!


----------



## MeganH (Dec 21, 2011)

Loved the video! very very cute!


----------



## susanne (Dec 21, 2011)

Alpine, It really doesn't matter if your horses are "show quality" -- the important thing is that they are well-loved, as your guy obviously is.

LynnH, you've brought up a subject of interest to many on this forum and worthy of it's own discussion, but I'm afraid people may miss this, being tagged onto another topic. We have people who use clicker training to various degrees and many interested in therapy work. PLEASE post a separate thread so we can all do your topic justice!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 23, 2011)

What a neat little vehicle! It's very in-scale with the kids and horse.



I've always wanted one and saw the perfect hunter-green sleigh for sale used last year but couldn't afford $1,500 when we're lucky to get a real and lasting snowfall once every few years.



Someday when I move somewhere with snow I swear I'm buying a sleigh! Especially now that I have the boys going as a pair.





Leia


----------

